# Gaggia - Remote Control App - Raspberry Pi



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This looks pretty cool






More info and stolen from here

http://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/gaggia-classic-with-raspberry-pi-android-t37863.html#p428840


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Too cool for school!


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

Looks cool but I've heard the raspberry pi's can be quite temperamental when setting up. Kinda looks like it would be more

Hassle than it's

Worth? Either way it looks cool


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I had my first play on a raspberry pi the other week and has no issues to speak of getting it set up.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

That's a fair bit of coding to get that to work responsively over Bluetooth


----------



## JAA (Oct 13, 2015)

Very cool. Well done you.


----------

